# Vegie Cheese Tart/Quiche Question



## dragnlaw (Jul 27, 2017)

My question is on a recipe I've gotten from 'bonappetit'.  It's for a Vegie'n Goat Cheese Tart and looks really good. 

here's the link: 
 Spring Tart 

here's my question:
They roast the tips in the oven and then cook the rest of the vegies in a skillet. I can understand wanting to keep them separate in order to build the tart -* but why use two methods to cook them?*  Couldn't they just be all roasted in a pan keeping them separated down the middle?  I've done that with other recipes. 

Is there a reason for it that I'm missing?


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 27, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> My question is on a recipe I've gotten from 'bonappetit'.  It's for a Vegie'n Goat Cheese Tart and looks really good.
> 
> here's the link:
> Spring Tart
> ...



I saw the photo but was unable to access the recipe for some reason.  The picture showed asparagus tips so I will guess that is the tips you are talking about.  I'll give you my opinion, but it is really no more than a guess...
Asparagus is a bit bitter and has a very definitive flavor...I've never seen asparagus sautéed with any other vegetable.  My guess is the separate roasting of the tips is to keep that flavor separate and not allow it to effect the flavors of any of the other veggies in the pan. If you have ever seen asparagus steam in a pan and look at the water after, it is green and tastes like asparagus.  The other vegetables look as if they have been caramelized in the pan.  The flavor of veggies caramelized during sautéing is much different from the caramelization of roasting IMHO. 
That's my guess and I'm stickin to it...


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 27, 2017)

You have to click on the "show more" box underneath the picture. A lot of sites have something similar.

Since you cook the asparagus stems with the onion stems, not too sure about rparmy's guess for keeping asparagus separate.  The tips and the bulbs are roasted because they are delicate and will get damaged with stirring, especially the tips.  Perhaps their reasoning is that the more direct heat on the stove top will get the stem parts done faster, plus you are using butter and oil for them, so maybe that helps with even cooking and keeps them from drying up or getting too brown/charred.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 27, 2017)

Very good answer Rp considering you couldn't connect to the recipe. But I don't think that is the case here.  Seeing as you can't see the recipe I'll explain a bit more.

The vegies they use are just asparagus and spring onions (or scallions).  

They cut off the tips of the asparagus at 1.5" then the bulbs of the spring onions are trimmed and quartered (scallions only halved). These both are tossed with oil, s&p and roasted at 425 f for about 12/15 min.

While those are roasting they cook the remaining asparagus and pale-green parts of the spring onions in an oil & butter skillet (with s&p). The asparagus stems and pale-green parts have been sliced into 1/4" rounds. About 6-8 minutes. These are spread in a precooked pie shell.

Whisk up goat cheese, creme fraiche, heavy cream, season.  Whisk in a bunch of eggs.  Pour it over the vegies in the shell. Scatter the tips & onion bulbs on top of that and bake.

Whadayuh think?  
Is there really going to be that much difference, flavour wise, between the roasting and the skillet/pan searing/frying? Especially after being baked in the egg mixture for 20-odd minutes.  Plus I doubt that there would be any difference in texture.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you medtran!  Everything you've said makes sense. Guess that's what I was missing - mainly the delicate tips.  But I was thinking of roasting the rest of the pieces too.  Only you're right with the butter explaination - plus the stirring and moving about in a pan would also help to soften them. Mouth feel would be the point here, I guess.?? 

I was half way thru my last post when the phone rang and by the time I 'posted' - you had already done one.  LOL didn't see it til I submitted mine -


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 27, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Very good answer Rp considering you couldn't connect to the recipe. But I don't think that is the case here.  Seeing as you can't see the recipe I'll explain a bit more.
> 
> The vegies they use are just asparagus and spring onions (or scallions).
> 
> ...


Maybe those tough asparagus stems need more cooking or at least you could monitor for tenderness in a saute easier than a roast?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2017)

The reason is to create another layer in the flavour profile. You can roast all the veggies, but you won't get the same flavour profile.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 27, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Is there really going to be that much difference, flavour wise, between the roasting and the skillet/pan searing/frying? Especially after being baked in the egg mixture for 20-odd minutes.  Plus I doubt that there would be any difference in texture.





CWS4322 said:


> The reason is to create another layer in the flavour profile. You can roast all the veggies, but you won't get the same flavour profile.



Thanks CW,  so you are saying that there* is* a difference in flavour. I've mentioned this before, I'm just afraid that my taste buds are just not that sensitive to the subtleties in various flavours.  But I'm working on it!!!  

Maybe I should do two tarts... lol ... or is that really just an excuse to pig out.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 27, 2017)

Sounds and looks delicious, dragn!  After looking at the pic and reading through the recipe, it sounds like the difference in cooking methods is pretty much for presentation. 

The asparagus tips and the nice bulby part of the onion look best when roasted. I'd want the most beautiful parts of those veggies right on top too, rather than burying them on the bottom.   The rest of the asparagus and onions are cut in smaller pieces for filling and get can by with a slower saute rather than roasting. JMO for what it's worth, haha.


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 28, 2017)

Making two tarts would be a GREAT idea IMHO.  I started roasting my own coffee about a year ago...they talked about "cupping notes" and flavors of chocolate, vanilla, citrus, tobacco and even blueberry.  At first all I tasted was coffee...but once I had different coffees side by side I became able to pick up on some of these flavors...I get chocolate and vanilla all the time...I've had coffees with citrus notes that I didn't like but I have yet to pick up on blueberry and a lot more.
Having the two different tarts side by side would be a perfect way for you to distinguish flavors...


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 28, 2017)

Well, it might have to wait for another spring.  I can't seem to find any spring onions although I got some pretty big scallions.  I also bought my asparagus too early as I wasn't anticipating having trouble finding the onions.  So I'll make it today with the scallions (but they really can't compare to spring onions), with the asparagus which is now past its prime AND the overcooked crust the ruddy timer button got stuck and I never realized - not the first time this has happened - time for a new timer!

I'll post the results.  IF its edible.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 28, 2017)

Rparrny said:


> I saw the photo but was unable to access the recipe for some reason.  The picture showed asparagus tips so I will guess that is the tips you are talking about.  I'll give you my opinion, but it is really no more than a guess...
> Asparagus is a bit bitter and has a very definitive flavor...I've never seen asparagus sautéed with any other vegetable.  My guess is the separate roasting of the tips is to keep that flavor separate and not allow it to effect the flavors of any of the other veggies in the pan. If you have ever seen asparagus steam in a pan and look at the water after, it is green and tastes like asparagus.  The other vegetables look as if they have been caramelized in the pan.  The flavor of veggies caramelized during sautéing is much different from the caramelization of roasting IMHO.
> That's my guess and I'm stickin to it...


The tips cook more quickly than the stems which is why "they" make tall thin pans for cooking asparagus. (The asparagus stands up in the pan and the tops are out of the water and steam while the stems boil.)

This might be why they want you to use two different metods - although it sounds a bit crackers to me.


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 28, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> The tips cook more quickly than the stems which is why "they" make tall thin pans for cooking asparagus. (The asparagus stands up in the pan and the tops are out of the water and steam while the stems boil.)
> 
> This might be why they want you to use two different metods - although it sounds a bit crackers to me.



Yeah I used to think the same thing until a chef pointed out to me that steam is higher in temperature than boiling water.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 28, 2017)

Well, not the most successful attempt on my part with a new recipe (quelle supris) 

I'm guessing my asparagus was just not fresh. Didn't slice very well. Bits & pieces pulled out.  The taste was certainly there - it was good. The scallions were good. At least the crust didn't 'taste' bad, not perfect but OK. 

Just called be more organized, check your ingredients.  The Goat cheese I got was a bit drier than anticipated.  I also forgot my conversion of oz to grams and added all of it, oops. Ended up adding more cream and creme fraiche. 

I was lucky it didn't flow over, thought it would.  Had enough to throw on to two little tarts and threw some halved cherries on them. Wasn't a complimentary taste to the cheese - I have another base with coconut milk which is a lot better.

So as I said - not my best. Thankfully it is at least edible.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 28, 2017)

Tips Roasted & Sublimely Charred in Oven: 

From the photograph, récipe & instructions,  the tips are clearly roasted and just a bit charred which provide a sublime charred profile as well as the onions on top (not in filling of the quiche. )

It is also for the dressage or art of plating effect of the presentation of the finished tart that the author had used ..

Looks phenomenal  !


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 28, 2017)

Practice makes perfect ..  I am sure your next one shall turn out well .. 

I use a very very  young  French Chevre ( goat cheese), at room temperature. 

Perhaps a cylinder or roll Formatted very Young goat cheese from  Quebec may   work wonderfully ..   And perhaps you get buy some directly from a boutique dairy farmer ..   It may prove to be one of your solutions verses an export ..  

Good luck with your Project and have a lovely weekend ..


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 28, 2017)

LOL Thanks Sagittarius.  I am in Quebec and so there are quite a few goat farms around me. All of our goat cheeses are local. One in particular is very large and just doubled their herd. I've gotten Feta from them but not fresh young. It's about 10 minutes from me and as it's on the way to my club I'll ask next time I go.

 As to the plating, can't be sure but food photography is very ...  shall we say- deceptive to the real finished dish?  I would hazard a guess that asparagus was laid on top of a partially cooked tart.  The mix of cheese/creme/cream is very liquidy (at least mine was) and the asparagus sank a fair amount.  Theirs is staying on top.  Just little tricks in the trade of photography.

So now I won't be afraid to try it on guests next time.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 29, 2017)

*Update & another question.*

So had a slice of the cold tart this morning (OK ok - 2 slices) and I think I like it better. 

The flavour of the goat cheese really comes thru when it is cold - delish! 

Yesterday at just reaching room temperature the flavour of the asparagus came thru better.  hmmm dilemma... 

I think the answer is to be sure to use medium size asparagus, chill the tart then bring it back to room temperature to serve?  Could work?

I guess I'll be munching my way  thru this tart for the next couple of days LOL. 

I think I'll slice some - *wrap and freeze.  Should work?*


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 29, 2017)

Dragnlaw, 

This could a possiblity, to add the dressage ( The asparagus tips or Spears or whole asparagus on top after The Tart it is "almost"  finished and the tart or quiche is settled or set more firmly.

You could let the quiche cool a bit and place the dressage decoration and just reheat it for 2-3  minutes .. in oven ..  

Then  there may be no sinkage of the topping .. 

Another key is the cheese ..   The whey ( the liquid of cheeses ) but goat cheese normally has alot less than  cow varieties ..

Interesting ..  Quiche sometimes tastes alot better the next day ! 

Enjoy the goat cheese !!  

I had some Quebec imports at an event  I attended at a Gastronomic Convention in which Canada was the Guest Country, last April 2017. 
Amazing goat cheeses ..


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 29, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Thanks CW,  so you are saying that there* is* a difference in flavour. I've mentioned this before, I'm just afraid that my taste buds are just not that sensitive to the subtleties in various flavours.  But I'm working on it!!!
> 
> Maybe I should do two tarts... lol ... or is that really just an excuse to pig out.


Yup. The reason is to build three layers, base, mid, and top note. Been off line at The Lake. No signal--heaven.


----------

